# can my IP be trace for visiting porn website



## vgn_fj67

I have a question to ask can my IP address be trace for visiting porn website? 
Cause i was curious that a driver cleaner program pop up when i visited the porn website the other day that i was visiting the porn website. Need help urgently thanks to all people here.


----------



## fatdragon

i think your IP can be trace


----------



## ceewi1

Those sites can easily get your IP address, but there's really not all that much they can do with it.  If you're experiencing those sort of ads, it's more likely that tracking cookies and/or spyware has been installed on your system.  As always, you should ignore those popup ads and use reputable cleaning software.  Running a full system scan would be a good idea.


----------



## easyshare123

Yes!


----------



## vgn_fj67

how can i check my ip address? 
How do i check my ip address?


----------



## Geoff

Why did you ask the same question twice?

Just check out this site: http://www.whatsmyip.org/


----------



## Serenade_Me

well, maybe you shouldn't have been looking at porn mister!

hahahahh


----------



## Shane

Serenade_Me said:


> well, maybe you shouldn't have been looking at porn mister!
> 
> hahahahh



lol


----------

